# How Much Do You Spend Per Dog on Food/Supplements?



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Please add details such as age, health problems, what you're feeding and why, etc.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I answered based on Rafi. He is about 3 years old and is a little guy, weighing in at just about 60 pounds. He has some digestive problems and I have had no luck feeding him kibble. Just recently I decided to try taking him off kibble entirely (he was getting about 2 cups/day with homemade/raw) and now he is doing great. He also has problems with his hips and his elbow. 

He eats 3 meals a day and gets Bravo raw beef plus cooked quinoa, sweet potato and raw leafy green veggies. He also gets a little raw tripe in his food and a tbsp of organic plain yogurt at night. 

For supplements he gets:

Springtime Inc. Longevity and Joint Health (combined to save money)
Ester C
Honest Kitchen Perfect Form
Bug Off Garlic (during flea/tick months)


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Ruth you didn't specify a time frame - do you mean per month?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys MomRuth you didn't specify a time frame - do you mean per month?


Oops, sorry! Yes, per month!


----------



## bmass01 (Apr 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys MomRuth you didn't specify a time frame - do you mean per month?


I assumed month and included total per month for both combined


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: bmass01
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Cassidys MomRuth you didn't specify a time frame - do you mean per month?
> ...


Combined or averaged? So, the total is for 2 dogs or the total is the average of feeding two dogs?


----------



## RacerX (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm afraid to add it up!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Ris is raw-fed and I try to spend no more than $2/lb on food. CT is an expensive state. . . I usually average about $1-1.50 a pound and Ris eats a little more than a pound of food a day. The only supplements I give are a probiotic and Bug-Off Garlic (to prevent ticks).


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

LJ, a senior (while we were at the vet the other day some guy referred to her as an "antique"), EPI, arthritis, hypothyroid, vestibular syndrome (twice), heart murmur, allergies...

Home cooked and pre-made raw

pancrezyme, proin, soloxine (not included in the cost)

salmon oil
magnesium (200 mg)
CoQ-10 (400 mg)
PB-8 probiotic, 4
Ester-C w/bioflavanoids (2500 mg)
Vitamin E (2400 iu)
Optimized B-Complex
Cosamin DS (Gluc 1500 mg and Chron 1200 mg)
Zinc
Liver Support Factors
curcumin 95 (500 mg)
cetyl-m (going to resume a daily dose)


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I didn't put Chama b/c I thought I might faint if I added up the monthly cost of her supplements! She IS an antique but she shows no signs of being breakable!









She eats a homemade, cooked diet. The total cost of her food is only $55/month. Here's what she eats:

Ground beef or duck (human grade, antibiotic free, etc.)
Free Range Eggs
Canned Salmon
Raw Green Tripe
Organic Quinoa
Organic Sweet Potatoes 
Organic Leafy Green Veggies
Ground eggshells (for calcium)

Supplements:

Ester C
ImmunoStim-R
Berte's Naturals Immune Support
Longevity
Cetyl-M
Slippery Elm
Vetriscience Canine Plus Senior vitamin


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

I assumed a month too. 

I feed raw 4 out of 6 dogs. I feed all three of my shepherds raw and one of my french bulldogs raw. The other two frenchies eat Taste of the Wild.

The raw eaters get these suppliments daily

probiotics
salmon oil
showstopper
vit e
ester c
gluc & chon suppliment for Quest
Organic Kelp


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Currently, for supplements Jerzey just gets fish oil so that is probably even less than $10 per month. I think this will increase, however, as I continue to do research on supplements I would like to give.

As far as actual food, Jerzey eats half kibble, half raw. Her kibble is currently $40 for 40 lbs bag of Eukanuba Large Breed Puppy. I buy all of her raw meat from the grocery store, so it's a bit more expensive than others buy it for but I strive to keep it $1 per lb. I'm not sure the total cost of her food per month as John tends to buy the kibble and I tend to buy the raw (he's not completely sold on it yet







) Even so, she eats just over a pound of meat a day, which would put her raw me at around a $1.20-1.50 every day. The kibble is about the same... maybe when that's all added up it costs a little more than I think! Lol. 

Since I buy her raw in such small amounts (I have zero freezer space) I haven't really paid attention to the total cost. I need to do that... either way, it's not breaking the bank and I guess that's what's important.


----------



## Powell (Oct 13, 2006)

I feed Jolene TOTW, and she runs 40 to 43 pounds so the large bag lasts awhile. My local dealer would likely be happy if I got a Mastiff.....










powell


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

both dogs are on natural balance fish and sweet potato, i go through 60 lbs of kibble a month, so its $44 each dog, no suppliments, weekly marrow bones add another $4 each dog


----------



## samralf (Dec 23, 2008)

Charlie weighs 32# and eats 2 1/2 cups of kibble. He eats Innova low-fat and Prescription Diet W/D. The Innova costs around $35 for 15# and the W/D is $25 for 10#.

Wally is 23# and eats 1 1/2 cups of Nature's Variety Prairie. That runs about $38 for 15#.

It costs me right around $100 a month to feed two Shelties.


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

I checked with Quiken and we're at about $80/month... but that includes frisbees and other fun things. Riley is 16 months, weighs around 73lbs, and she eats about 3 3/4 to 4 cups of food a day, divided into two meals. She's filled out very recently but she's still a skinny minny when wet (!) We go through about a bag of Orijen a month and its around 72 bucks. We get a free bag after the 12th bag, so we might switch to Acana to reduce costs... but we have a few months yet to go! Although she is extremely healthy and soft and amazing energy on the Orijen








(obviously if she's blowing through that much food a day, lol... my hiking girl!!)


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I buy five 44 bags of Canidae all life stages a month and get 1 bag free. I buy 2 bags of chicken leg quarters, for $5.68 each, each week, but as I eat the tenth part of the those, I figure I spend about 10$ per week on chicken for the dogs. 

This is for 9 dogs, and adds up to $306/mo. 

I put 10 - 20$ for supplements but that is a lie. There was no selection for zero to 10$. On occasion I do supplement my buddies with American Cheese, Dannon's Yogurt, Pumpkin, and freeze dried liver.

I am currently feeding Canidae all life stages, and skip two meals per week (fed twice daily), and substitute raw chicken leg quarters.

I have Arwen who is 8, has had problems with ear infections, other wise healthy. Great pooper. Eats one cup, twice a day.

My only dog is Rushie, He eats 3.5 to 4 cups per day. He has no health concerns. He is almost three and a half.

Babs and Jenna will be four in August. They eat 3 cups per day and have no health concerns. When pregnant and while lactating, they do get hard boiled eggs, cheese, and other dainties like ice cream, yogurt, chicken papricka, potato soup, beef stew. 

Heidi, Whitney, and Tori will be three in August. No health concerns other than Witt and Tori being rather slender -- no thyroid or EPI issues. They eat 3 cups per day, if I give them more I get mushy or runny poo, uhg.

Milla and Ninja will be one in August. No health concerns, they also eat 3 cups per day plus all of my left slippers. (I caught Ninja at it this morning, but I was in time to save the slipper.)


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

OOPS!!! I goofed on the food survey - my bad!!! I did it for all 4 Hooligans instead of 1 - I said over $100. For Mac only, age 8-1/2, his food runs about $61 a month.

Mac is the only one who takes supplements. His Dasuquin runs slightly under $14 a month.

Since I gave the wrong figure for food, here's a breakdown: 
Mac's having problems with his tummy and I'm trying different foods - currently his kibble is running about $45 a month. 
For Bruiser & Slider it's about $74 for kibble. 
Faith's kibble is about $32. 
Mac, Bruiser & Slider each get 1/3 can each of EVO 95% Beef - about $50 a month. 
Faith eats canned Pedigree Puppy Lamb & Rice - about $20. 
I can't figure out the amount of food I give them that I purchase for myself.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I based mine off of one dog but together their kibble costs almost $100 since I try to buy both bags at the same time. 

Cody gets Simply Natural since he is allergic to just about everyting on the planet and has to have a limited diet, fed 3.5 cups twice a day. For supplements he gets Joint strong which has worked wonders for him since he has arthritis and I needed something just for his joints. 

Isa gets Innova, fed 2 cups twice a day. For supplements she gets Showstopper which is amazing, I don't know how much it cost since I pay for it and feed it, don't really care how much it is since it works. It works wondefully for growing hair back fast too! I was amazed since I gave it to Cody when he was missing hair from chewing due to allergies and his hair grew back in less then a few weeks, normally it took about 2 months.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

All my dogs eat California Natural Lamb and Rice kibble. Coke and Kenya eat 2 cups a day and Nikon eats like 4-6. I'm not really sure how often I buy it, maybe every 2-3 weeks? It's $45/30lb. No toppers or supplements besides licking our dishes. Everyone has shiny coats, no smell.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

2 dogs Raw fed, about 2# a day at $1 a #. Supplements run about a dollar a day. Salmon oil gelcap, vitamin E gelcap EsterC, and gluco/chrondroitin. TOTW Pacific Stream topped w/ Jack Mackeral a couple times a week. One 30# bag @$45 of TOTW will last me about 3 mos.
Puppy gets the same diet and amount, minus the C and gluco supplements.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

3 dogs here, it is scarey to add it up.

Toby 13 1/2 Neka 3 1/2 eat TOTW Pacific stream 30 lb bag lasts 3 weeks 45.00 a bag.

Sam 14 months eats Pinnacle trout and sweet potato 45.00 a 30 lb bag, lasts 1 1/2 months

Toby joint supplements daily, fish oil, ester c, vit e probably lasts two months. also Canine Complete 85.00 for 4 lb bucket, lasts two months. also, adaquin shots 25.00 a month.

Sam and Neka get Nupro supplement 5 lb jar lasts 2 months 38.00

also give fresh vegie and chic/or salmon, or red meat with food 15-20.00 a week.

plus, bully sticks 2 times a week bullies approx 3.00 a piece per 3 dogs a week is 18.00 a week. plus, Avoderm kookies approximately 2 each a day, bag lasts 2 weeks 6.00 a bag

plus, added vet stuff which varies all depending on whats going on etc.

Just for the dog food its 100.00 a month ugh!

debbie


----------

